# JC Higgins Model 20



## hambone76 (Jan 17, 2016)

I have recently acquired a JC Higgins Model 20 pump in 12 gauge. I'm in need of a few internal parts. A slide and a complete trigger assembly. I know that Numrich carries some of these parts, but I could buy another complete gun for nearly the same price as their parts.  If anybody has any info or a number to somebody that may have these parts I would appreciate it.


----------



## BanksCW (Jan 18, 2016)

Try Jack First.


----------



## leoparddog (Jan 18, 2016)

If you're on FB there are several "Gunparts" groups that might be helpful
https://www.facebook.com/groups/GUNPARTSJUNKYARD/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/gunparts/


----------

